# Another Sad Day for Calvin College



## jawyman (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is an article from the Grand Rapids Press. Calvin College and the CRC just keep slipping and slipping.

Calvin College Faculty Senate asks college to drop order on teaching about homosexuality and same-sex marriage | Grand Rapids News - - MLive.com


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 1, 2009)

Jud 1:3 Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort [you] that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints. 
Jud 1:4 For there are certain men crept in unawares, who were before of old ordained to this condemnation, ungodly men, turning the grace of our God into lasciviousness, and denying the only Lord God, and our Lord Jesus Christ. 
Jud 1:5 I will therefore put you in remembrance, though ye once knew this, how that the Lord, having saved the people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed them that believed not. 
Jud 1:6 And the angels which kept not their first estate, but left their own habitation, he hath reserved in everlasting chains under darkness unto the judgment of the great day. 
Jud 1:7 Even as Sodom and Gomorrha, and the cities about them in like manner, giving themselves over to fornication, and going after strange flesh, are set forth for an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire.


----------



## charliejunfan (Oct 1, 2009)

I know how to solve it! Lets take over the CRC!!!!!!


----------



## mvdm (Oct 20, 2009)

And following this theme, the student newspaper just put this out:

Chimes: Top 10 perks of being gay (and out) at Calvin


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 20, 2009)

jawyman said:


> Here is an article from the Grand Rapids Press. Calvin College and the CRC just keep slipping and slipping.
> 
> Calvin College Faculty Senate asks college to drop order on teaching about homosexuality and same-sex marriage | Grand Rapids News - - MLive.com



Isn't Dr. Maag still the director of the Meeter Calvin Center?


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## SemperEruditio (Oct 20, 2009)

mvdm said:


> And following this theme, the student newspaper just put this out:
> 
> Chimes: Top 10 perks of being gay (and out) at Calvin


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 20, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an article from the Grand Rapids Press. Calvin College and the CRC just keep slipping and slipping.
> ...



Yes.. and a very gifted scholar as well. Too bad.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Oct 20, 2009)

Calvin would be embarrassed to have his name assosiated with this school


----------



## lynnie (Oct 20, 2009)

Why do they even pick to go there? Do you think their parents pushed them to or what? Can't they find a fine academic liberal arts school to go be gay in? Or is it a deliberate attempt to bring "reform" to their narrow minded homophobic denomination?


----------



## Tripel (Oct 20, 2009)

I need clarification...

Are you saddened by the Board of Trustees' memo that the school follow the CRC's position on homosexuality, or are you saddened by the faculty asking for withdrawal of the memo?


----------



## Jake Terpstra (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe what he was saddened by was that a Christian liberal arts college with such a reputation for high academic standards would find itself tolerating/promoting unbiblical positions on human sexuality.

Don't look now, boys (and girls), but many of the leading broadly evangelical Christian colleges are wrestling with the same issues just now.

1. Most faculty of the better Christian liberal arts schools receive their terminal degrees in secular institutions where the culture is STRONGLY pro-gay. Even if they "disagree" on the issue theologically/biblically, they will likely have a more accommodating position on it personally and attitudinally.

2. The socialization process of education in this country has made a few issues sacrosanct. For example, when I was a boy racial bigotry was institutionalized and accepted in some quarters (wrongly, or course). Now, even an accusation of racism can cost you a chance at limited ownership in an NFL team. [I agree that racism is sinful and am simply observing how quickly a sea change took place from "acceptable" to abhorrent.] Gay "rights" is rapidly becoming that kind of an issue in our society. Even now, comments of a thoughtfully biblical and theological nature are roundly condemned as "homophobic" by large portions of the media, the academy, and the world of politics. Look at the comments by POTUS at the recent gay dinner. If it were simple "pandering" to an interest group, that would be one thing. But, as a product of late 20th century America, I'm sure that Mr. Obama believes what he said and that his views reflect the prevailing attitudes of most of his colleagues in public service (BTW - this is NOT a political comment/invitation to dialog about dems and reps, it is an observation about the present state of the American culture vis a vis gay issues).

3. I was on the Calvin campus last fall and picked up some of the same vibes while on the campus. Not only is the sponsoring body exerperiencing some culture shock on this issue, the campus certainly reflects it. Having just gone through the process of college searching with my fifth child, it is my_ impression _that many of the "name" schools among broad evangelicalism are dealing with the same phenomenon now. Calvin is neither unique nor particularly further down the road than some of the others. What makes Calvin notable is that it has a sponsoring body to which it feels some measure of continuing obligation (CRC). Therefore, debates at Calvin get more publicity than they would at one of the "independent," "interdenominational," or "non-denominational" Christian colleges.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 20, 2009)

mvdm said:


> And following this theme, the student newspaper just put this out:
> 
> Chimes: Top 10 perks of being gay (and out) at Calvin



It's kind of funny. I think the number one reason is particularly interesting. But I don't want to


----------



## yeutter (Oct 20, 2009)

I spent a year at Calvin a little more then thirty years ago. I came away with profound doubts about the direction Calvin and the CRC were heading. The trajectory towards rank liberalism, dressed up in Christian clothes, has been there for at least that many years.
Our Protestant Reformed friends will blame it all on the CRC doctrine of common grace. I used to dismiss that; but now I am not so sure but what they are right.


----------



## Philip (Oct 20, 2009)

I just thank God that Covenant College and the PCA have not gone down this path. May God preserve us all because there, but for His grace, go we.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 20, 2009)

> Are you saddened by the Board of Trustees' memo that the school follow the CRC's position on homosexuality, or are you saddened by the faculty asking for withdrawal of the memo?



The faculty's petitioning to withdraw the memo. I have a book by Meeter on Calvinism from the 50's. Well done, in my humble estimation. He is, I am sure, spinning in his grave, among other fine scholars of years past.

-----Added 10/20/2009 at 08:57:42 EST-----



> Why do they even pick to go there? Do you think their parents pushed them to or what? Can't they find a fine academic liberal arts school to go be gay in? Or is it a deliberate attempt to bring "reform" to their narrow minded homophobic denomination?



They are gay. They are CRC. Calvin is the choice. Dordt is in the middle of a bunch of corn fields. A distant second.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 20, 2009)

> Knoppers said the private college’s board has a responsibility to uphold the CRC’s position “that homosexual orientation is not a sin, but homosexual practice is.”



What say ye to this? Homosexual orientation is not a sin?!?


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 20, 2009)

> What say ye to this? Homosexual orientation is not a sin?!?



That is part of the thin edge of the wedge that for now gives rise to questioning the sinfulness of homosexual orientation but will later remove any idea of original sin.


----------



## calgal (Oct 20, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > Are you saddened by the Board of Trustees' memo that the school follow the CRC's position on homosexuality, or are you saddened by the faculty asking for withdrawal of the memo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole family went to Calvin and they want to follow tradition. And Dordt is not half an hour from Saugatuck aka the San Francisco of the Midwest.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 20, 2009)

> And Dordt is not half an hour from Saugatuck aka the San Francisco of the Midwest.



I had no idea about Saugatuck. Wow.


----------

